# New Moderator Added - blhunter3



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

blhunter3 is helping out the forum as another moderator

Please give him a hard time....I mean welcome him to the team. :beer: :lol:

I appreciate the help of the mods in keeping this site what it is, thanks!

:welcome:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Hello everyone, I know that i have already talked to almost everyone on here. I am very honored to be a moderator.

Oh please don't give the rookie a hard time. 8)


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

:welcome:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

bl welcome to the pits. I will have to check the bowfishing form more often. I kill a lot of carp, but I somehow just slide by this form. I have not killed a single carp this summer though. My honey do list is to big to get at it.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Welcome.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Howdy partner :beer:


----------

